# Any cures for insomnia



## LFC (Aug 25, 2010)

i just cant get a sleep can train all day and play footy of a night and still cant get asleep of a night


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You might be overtraining, this is one of the main symtoms of overtraining....


----------



## denholm blue (Oct 17, 2009)

I think fredee might be right, have a think about it then sleep on it Oh thats right you cant doh!  .

Only kidding mate,try gabba or zma they will help you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

have a wank


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I am on gaba and ZMA funny enough, take that and wait for it to take effect then crawl to bed!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Watch LFC play.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

when we have your debt we will really be sleepless


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

couple of blues (valium) does the trick for me


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The worry of relegation mate. Then the loss of your star striker. Oh and your captain pissing off to Madrid.

Understandable really, try not to let it worry you. Not too much anyway :beer:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Have a hot bath, followed by a warm cup of milk.

Or put in a transfer request


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Zopiclones


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

What a helpful bunch you lot are.

I tell you what, Valium definitely does the trick but your body can start getting used to them quite quickly.

Anyone with any good ideas ? I am all ears too..


----------



## LFC (Aug 25, 2010)

ill try every one of them options apart from **** and sex tried them already they don't work


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> have a wank


Works for me :thumb:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Read 50+ pages of a good book...in silence (no telly/music) :thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Hi-Tech-Pharmaceuticals-Somatomax-Plastic-Jug/dp/B000XWQ62G gaba is good and illegal


----------



## Buildo (Oct 6, 2010)

Watch an easy going movie or TV show (something that doesn't require much concentration to follow); this can be a good way to allow your brain to change gears and wind down

Also, listing things that need to be done the next day or so can help empty the mind of any worrisome thoughts

Basically, you need to train your brain to know when it's approaching time to sleep; be it by watching a specific relaxing TV show/making a list/reading, etc.

Food: warm milk, banana

Good luck


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

take a large brick or similar object and focefully strike ones head with it repeatedly, youll be out in no time


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

apparently sasame seed oil , rub a few drops under your nostrils its supposed to cure insomnia as read on da tinternet


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

talk to my wife.... least that works for me.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> Zopiclones


Yeah if you want a taste of sh1t in your mouth the whole of the next day!

I suffered a while back due to massive stress. Valium helped but being a bit of a porker meant I needed to hammer loads which isn't really ideal.

Nytol is worth a shot, or cannabis!


----------



## Barry Seal (Sep 27, 2010)

there are loads of things which can affect your sleep, i work shifts which aint good for sleep. no caffine after 5pm, try not to watch tv for half hour before bed as it stimulates your brain. have a hot milky drink. make sure bedroom is dark, fit blackout curtains if needed, bedroom should be a place of relaxation, only for sleep and sex, make sure you are not too warm or cold in bed as cold feet or hands can wake you up. learn to relax and empty your mind, take long slow deep breaths and count backwards from 500. also avoid alcohol and dont go to bed too early. the list is endless and its a bit of trial and error to find out what works for you.

BS


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

melatonin works ok for me, or american tylonol. Both available from the bay


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> *Yeah if you want a taste of sh1t in your mouth the whole of the next day!*
> 
> I suffered a while back due to massive stress. Valium helped but being a bit of a porker meant I needed to hammer loads which isn't really ideal.
> 
> Nytol is worth a shot, or cannabis!


lol, best to stick your head back and drop the tab right to the back of your throat and avoid hitting the tongue :thumbup1:


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

Valium and zoplicone - great and powerfull thing, however quite addicting 

Af far as i know some doctors prescribe small doses of some antidepressants such as

- amitriptyline(there are some nasty sideeffects)

- mirtazapine


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

very hot showers - changes your body temperature and simulates body temperature changes when you start to fall asleep


----------

